# Warranty micro switch vaccuum booster



## Brittanysjaynes (May 19, 2020)

I kno this car had a recall on the brake system...I bought my car used and there was no open recalls however I have had trouble with my breaks I feel like the micro switch is going out again...is this covered under same recall


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I believe the brake microswitch recall has expired. I can check later today.


----------



## Brittanysjaynes (May 19, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> I believe the brake microswitch recall has expired. I can check later today.





Ma v e n said:


> I believe the brake microswitch recall has expired. I can check later today.


Thank you


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Brittanysjaynes said:


> Thank you


Please don't accept an answer like that as Federal Recalls just don't expire?


https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2013/RCRIT-13V360-8426P.pdf


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Please don't accept an answer like that as Federal Recalls just don't expire?
> 
> 
> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2013/RCRIT-13V360-8426P.pdf


He did say he was going to check later. I'm sure he is going to figure out he was thinking about PI's or a TSB and not a recall. Honest mistake


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> He did say he was going to check later. I'm sure he is going to figure out he was thinking about PI's or a TSB and not a recall. Honest mistake


Absolutely, Brittany would have 10 years from October 2013. The only problem, since it has been replaced under the Recall already I wouldn't think G.M. would replace it again for free?

You can always check for open recalls here:





GM Recall Information | Chevy account | Chevrolet


View your Chevy vehicle’s specific recall information and active notifications inside your Chevrolet account.




my.chevrolet.com


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Please don't accept an answer like that as Federal Recalls just don't expire?
> 
> 
> https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/rcl/2013/RCRIT-13V360-8426P.pdf


What the heck man....?
"Don't accept an answer like that"??? Like what? An answer with an honest open statement, and noting that I would return with further info? God **** dude.

The micro switch replacement recall 12213 applies ONLY to CERTAIN 2011-2012 1.4T auto trans cars, and it was superceded to 12213A, it no longer replaces just the micro switch but the entire hose assembly, but only on cars that never had just the switch replaced. So there are several reasons why the recall would not be listed as open or applicable to the OP's vehicle. If a GM dealer ran a Vehicle history through GM IVH and says there's no open recalls then there's no recalls, but I'd be happy to verify, and even post/pm the info if Brittany provided their VIN to me.


----------



## Brittanysjaynes (May 19, 2020)

I think we figure it out...the master cylinder that was put in guess there was a leaked from the resivor..so I just ordered the parts hopefully it fixes the problem thanks everyone


----------

